# Army Paper Prompts Look at Combat Gear



## formerBrat (Mar 3, 2010)

This was posted on Military.com and I plan to read it, because it seems an interesting read (the paper that is) however I'm sure it will mean more to you experts than it will to me. So I figured I'd post it if y'all aren't familiar with the paper.

Here is the link to the Military.com article references the paper and below is the link to the paper.

http://www.military.com/news/article/army-paper-prompts-look-at-combat-gear.html

http://www.scribd.com/full/27765477?access_key=key-25o3hl0i8xdi4f5zo2tb



> Army Paper Prompts Look at Combat Gear
> March 03, 2010
> Military.com|by Christian Lowe
> 
> ...


----------



## Frisco (Mar 3, 2010)

Modern Warriors combat load report

This is an Army report written in 2003 after 6 months of observation of the 82nd doing dismounted operations in Afghanistan.  Contains a pretty objective view, average pack weights and what was in them, Which ends up saying basically the same thing that MAJ. Ehrhart said only seven years earlier.    80 pages of telling the Army that soldiers are overburdened with what is considered mission essential equipment.    Nothing will change until the Army figures out a way to make the gear lighter, because they damn sure aren't going to let them loose anything except comfort items.


----------

